# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  عبثا ما أكتب سيدتي ...."نزار قباني"

## صفاء عطاالله

عبثا ما أكتب سيدتي
إحساسي أكبر من لغتي
وشعوري نحوك يتخطى
صوتي .. يتخطى حنجرتي
عبثا ما أكتب .. ما دامت
كلماتي .. أوسع من شفتي
أكرهها كل كتاباتي
مشكلتي أنكِ مشكلتي

لأن حبي لك فوق مستوى الكلام
قررت أن أسكت .. . . والسلام

" نزار قباني "

----------

